# I don't even lift



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

It's been a long time since I had a journal. My last one died out so I've deleted it in an attempt to start over fresh. I haven't trained in about 2 months and my diet has been shocking in the time. Reason for this is a few personal issues and a complete drop in motivation.

But I am back and eager to get lifting again and a journal is a good way to keep track of progress. I am re-joining the gym on Monday so I have between now and then to put a routine together etc. Previously I was on a 3 day push/pull routine which I actually enjoyed even if it wasn't optimal. I then took the advice from @simonthepieman and went for a 4 day upper/lower split but at that point was when my frequency in the gym died out (not Simons fault lol).

I think I will probably still follow Simons routine again which is:

*UPPER 1*

Bench 3 x 5 replacing with dumbells due to shoulder injury

Rows 3 x 5

Dips 4 x 10 need to replace due to shouler pains

Pull ups BW 4 x

bicep work

*LOWER 1*

Squat 3 x 5

SLDLs 4 x 10

Lunges 2 x 8

calve work

*UPPER 2*

Decline bench 3 x 5 replacing with dumbell inclines

t-rows 3 x 5

OHP 4 x 10

Chins 4 x 10

optional - triceps & facepulls

*
LOWER 2*

Deadlifts 3 x 5

front squats 4 x 10

GHR or pull throughs or hamstring curls 2 x 8 calves

To be honest though I'd rather work out 3 times a week if possible! Any ideas?

I'd really like to conquer my diet as I have let myself down in the past. I don't have any specific macros apart from eating a whole lot more because I am one skinny motherphucker.

Here is my previous progress (don't laugh). 63kg on the left to just under 70kg on the right:

pics removed

The picture on the right is where I left off but I have pretty much lost all my gains now. Feel flat weak and anorexic so it's time to get back on it.

*PREVIOUS MAX LIFTS:*

Squat 95kg

Bench press 67.5kg (Shoulder injury has prevented progress)

Overhead press 42.5kg

Pendlay rows 65kg

Deadlifts 132.5kg

I expect to be insanely weaker. Basically feels like I'm starting all over again.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Come on mate make it happen this time

As 1 of those that likes you bein on here I'm routin for ya and I'll try help out where I can


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

The L Man said:


> To be honest though I'd rather work out 3 times a week if possible! Any ideas?


There's nothing that says that your workouts have to fit into a seven day period. Just train three times a week and pick up where you left off.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

welcome to the upper/lower crew


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Breda said:


> Come on mate make it happen this time
> 
> As 1 of those that likes you bein on here I'm routin for ya and I'll try help out where I can


Thanks mate!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> welcome to the upper/lower crew


Do you recommend it? What's your routine like at the moment?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Subbing for this bud :thumb: Look into my journal for an idea of what I am trying to force feed myself on at the moment. For bulking just use a PPL routine 3 days a week or even run Starting Strength for a couple of months.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Do you recommend it? What's your routine like at the moment?


Simon got me on to it.

Really like it mate!

I'll P.M. you, dont wanna take up valuable thread space!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

good luck mate, I think it'll be quite quick progress to get back up to where you was at so don't feel down when the girls in the gym are lifting more then you at first


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd say your diet needs more attention than you're training (once you actually start lifting again you lazy fcuk!)

Looking forward to seeing you achieving some nice thickness.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

@Gary29 I know man. I can't wait for the day when I actually gain some good thickness. It's tough as my frame is genetically built for long distance running and scurrying up trees.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

If you like the 4 day split do just that, you don't have to go back to your first workout just because its Monday, just let them roll over and when you go to the gym do the workout that follows on from your last session.

Going on your 70kg pic esp. there's a lot worse on here so don't be so hard on your self, get the food in, get the sessions in and you'll be back above 70kg soon enough,

Good luck..


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

L man, meet your new friend

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=268601414


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

what you need is some tren (actually that might be a terrible idea if u go skitz lol)

have fun buddy and get the food in you.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just rotate the Lower days if you want to do the 3 times a week.

U1 L1 U2

U1 L2 U2

Good luck, i look forward to seeing your lifts go up and hopefully you getting laid at somepoint. Whatever happens there will be amusing stories a long the way:beer:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Nearly didnt notice this as its a training thread rather than soap opera :lol:

Boss it LMan!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> L man, meet your new friend
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=268601414


I can never find that in stores lol. Is it different to the blue top? Because if I drink a pint of full fat milk I suffer from stomach cramps for hours. In fact I'm almost certain I have IBS which I should probably get checked out!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Nearly didnt notice this as its a training thread rather than soap opera :lol:
> 
> Boss it LMan!


Haha my reputation has become tarnished lately.

Actually buzzing to get back in the gym  haven't felt like this in a while. I am considering using my hour lunch break to train which would avoid peak times. Not sure 1 hour is enough though!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Haha my reputation has become tarnished lately.
> 
> Actually buzzing to get back in the gym  haven't felt like this in a while. I am considering using my hour lunch break to train which would avoid peak times. Not sure 1 hour is enough though!


Having done the routine, probably not...unless you superset. Whatever routine you do mate, i think its important for you in particular that you enjoy it.

And as someone above said youve been in reasonable condition, better than me anyway. You definitely have better genetics, so no excuses lol.


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Add Title


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

The L Man said:


> It's been a long time since I had a journal. My last one died out so I've deleted it in an attempt to start over fresh. I haven't trained in about 2 months and my diet has been shocking in the time. Reason for this is a few personal issues and a complete drop in motivation.
> 
> But I am back and eager to get lifting again and a journal is a good way to keep track of progress. I am re-joining the gym on Monday so I have between now and then to put a routine together etc. Previously I was on a 3 day push/pull routine which I actually enjoyed even if it wasn't optimal. I then took the advice from @simonthepieman and went for a 4 day upper/lower split but at that point was when my frequency in the gym died out (not Simons fault lol).
> 
> ...


i am not doubting that its you in the pics, but in your avatar you have more of a yellow complexion. just saying


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Having done the routine, probably not...unless you superset. Whatever routine you do mate, i think its important for you in particular that you enjoy it.
> 
> And as someone above said youve been in reasonable condition, better than me anyway. You definitely have better genetics, so no excuses lol.


Didn't think it would be enough time. Mine used to last over 45 minutes a lot of the time. Well I'm going to try the upper lower with a few changes along the way. At this point though I just need to start lifting weights again!

Nah man I have such a narrow frame I hate it. At least your bulkier! I would do anything to be like that 



Kermit2 said:


> Add Title


u wot m8?



Snorbitz1uk said:


> i am not doubting that its you in the pics, but in your avatar you have more of a yellow complexion. just saying


Yeah that's what happens when I spend too much time in the sun mate. Absolute nightmare!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Didn't think it would be enough time. Mine used to last over 45 minutes a lot of the time. Well I'm going to try the upper lower with a few changes along the way. At this point though I just need to start lifting weights again!
> 
> Nah man I have such a narrow frame I hate it. At least your bulkier! I would do anything to be like that


Im about 73kg with a one pack and spare tyre so i hope not :lol:

When you starting this anyway mate?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Good Luck


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Im about 73kg with a one pack and spare tyre so i hope not :lol:
> 
> When you starting this anyway mate?


Lmao! You're too harsh on youtself.

Monday  going to go on a big shop this weekend. Taking no prisoners!



Mish said:


> Good Luck


Thanks mate!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Mish said:


> Good Luck


That is the most awesome gif I have seen in a long time


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In for the Troll Journal 

PMSL

Kidding.

Crack on mate :beer:


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=264604671

Get through a couple of these a week.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks like a change of gym as well sadly. I used to go to a generic fitness one that got really popular which I didn't like. Moved to a more "hardcore" gym which is like something from Pumping Iron, but it's a bit awkward to get to where as the fitness gym is a 5 minute walk from my work. So back to that place I think. It's cheaper so that's another plus side I guess...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Looks like a change of gym as well sadly. I used to go to a generic fitness one that got really popular which I didn't like. Moved to a more "hardcore" gym which is like something from Pumping Iron, but it's a bit awkward to get to where as the fitness gym is a 5 minute walk from my work. So back to that place I think. It's cheaper so that's another plus side I guess...


plus more pussy oh wait


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

The L Machine as back in business!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> plus more pussy oh wait


We do not talk about pussy in this thread lol.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow I start the gym on Monday which happens to be the anniversary of Zyzz' death. Coincidence? I think not.

:whistling:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

In for the Lol's


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Wow I start the gym on Monday which happens to be the anniversary of Zyzz' death. Coincidence? I think not.
> 
> :whistling:


Don't get banned for posting in your own journal :lol:

Just starting to look decent in that latest pic mate, won't take long to get back there and go further. Get stuck in and you'll love it again


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> In for the Lol's


Are you going to lol at how weak I am?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't get banned for posting in your own journal :lol:
> 
> Just starting to look decent in that latest pic mate, won't take long to get back there and go further. Get stuck in and you'll love it again


Haha :lol:

Yeah I started to get a few compliments about looking bigger when I was there. But it's all gone now. I want to gain some proper mass this time!!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Haha :lol:
> 
> Yeah I started to get a few compliments about looking bigger when I was there. But it's all gone now. I want to gain some proper mass this time!!!


Why the hell did you get bigger like that then stop training anyway mate? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

The L Man said:


> I can never find that in stores lol. Is it different to the blue top? Because if I drink a pint of full fat milk I suffer from stomach cramps for hours. In fact I'm almost certain I have IBS which I should probably get checked out!


It's in asda too now!

Yea it's gold top. Got about 1000 cals in a bottle.


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Kermit2 said:


> Add Title


Lol. Phone was in my pocket when I posted that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Wow I start the gym on Monday which happens to be the anniversary of Zyzz' death. Coincidence? I think not.
> 
> :whistling:


F*ck better stay off my facebook. Cannot deal with all the 'brahs' 4ever mirin over the gay lord. srs.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Good luck mate. Get some food down you! Bishes be mirin

(Dont ban me)


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Loving the title haha! And no kidding, I was actually wondering when you exercise since you seem to spend all your time on here lol. Anyway, my first sub to a journal 

Good luck.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh yeah, subbed.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Why the hell did you get bigger like that then stop training anyway mate? :laugh:


Well I slowly started to lose the gains. I should have used that as motivation but it demotivated me and I stopped pushing myself. Live and learn - I'm a fvckin idiot sometimes lol.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

In for this fella


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> In for this fella


Cheers man.

Lookin good in your avi (no ****). You've mad mad progress by the looks of it!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Cheers man.
> 
> Lookin good in your avi (no ****). You've mad mad progress by the looks of it!


Thanks! 

Took some new photos for the journal yesterday and decided to change the avi.

Tren, Clen, and Anavar is a great combination for me!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

@The L Man, are you going to be joining in on the 20 week bulk starting in November?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Subbed mate, make it count this time..any gear involved ?

If you Wana stick to three days a week, just go

Monday upper 1

Wednesday lower 1

Fri upper 2

Then the week after start again with

Monday lower 2

Wednesday upper 1

Friday lower 1

Then week after

Monday upper 2

Wednesday lower 2

Friday upper 1

Well that's if you go m/w/f, as long as you follow an upper workout by a lower workout you can go far wrong :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

That routine is sh1t .

Theres a saying KISS (keep it simple stupid) that routine has you doing push pull push pull in one session which is fine when simplified but its too complicated for a newbie .

I would suggest following the basic stronglifts routine then in a few months add chins and dips .


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Hmm anymore opinions on the routine guys?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Hmm anymore opinions on the routine guys?


What ewen said

Or you could try a push pull legs routine add some fluff in if you really want to


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd just go for push pull legs mate if you like 3 days a week. Smash in loads of food in and some high calorie home made shakes. Gold top milk, whey, oats and peanut butter 2-3 times a day and you'll grow! Subbed as well by the way.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Lman, you can do this, im with you all the way, through thick and thin.

lets go!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

You're going to get 15 different answers and go in circles never picking anything 

The routine that you're going to enjoy and stick to is the answer.  Just make sure you get the compounds in and eat enough


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

any routine that you believe in and will stick to that isn't totally retarded will get you the best results mate

keep switching and not making progress will get you spinning in circles!


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

This is the routine I tried before and enjoyed, but some people said it's not optimal??

PULL

Deadlifts 3x5

Rows 3x6/8

Chins 3x6/8

Barbell Curls 3x6/8

PUSH

Bench (have had to cut this out for a bit - shoulder injury) 3x5

Overhead Press 3x6/8

Incline Dumbbell 3x6/8

Tricep work 3x6/8

LEGS

Squats 3x5

Straight Leg Deadlifts 3x6/8

Lunges 3x6/8

Calf Raises 3x6/8


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> This is the routine I tried before and enjoyed, but some people said it's not optimal??
> 
> ...


Enjoying and sticking to sub optimal is better than hating and quitting optimal. If you like that one then do it


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> This is the routine I tried before and enjoyed, but some people said it's not optimal??
> 
> ...


Nothing retarded about that plan...

What's your priority here though, size, strength, both?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> *You're going to get 15 different answers and go in circles never picking anything *
> 
> The routine that you're going to enjoy and stick to is the answer.  Just make sure you get the compounds in and eat enough


completely agree with this, its what happened to me on many occasions.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MutantX said:


> Nothing retarded about that plan...
> 
> What's your priority here though, size, strength, both?


Size mate. I just want to bulk up. Of course strength would help too!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/how_to_design_a_damn_good_program_part_1

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/how_to_design_a_damn_good_program_part_2

helped me figure how to set my own routines to my goals when I first started.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MutantX said:


> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/how_to_design_a_damn_good_program_part_1
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/how_to_design_a_damn_good_program_part_2
> 
> helped me figure how to set my own routines to my goals when I first started.


Cheers mate I'll have a read!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

were all gonna make it bro.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

lxm said:


> were all gonna make it bro.


"people told me I could never go to the gym"


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

The L Man said:


> "people told me I could never go to the gym"


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

lxm said:


>


I reckon this will give @Milky goosebumps :whistling:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

@The L Man

Have you started your new eating regime ? whats the calorie goal ? have you got supps ?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

lxm said:


> @The L Man
> 
> Have you started your new eating regime ? whats the calorie goal ? have you got supps ?


4000kcals a day would be ideal but tough. I reckon realistically about 3000 - 3500. Only supps I will use is whey, creatine, etc.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

4000cals is a lot of food.. wow!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

lxm said:


> 4000cals is a lot of food.. wow!


Yeah that was a bit unrealistic actually lol.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thought about using peptides? I can understand staying away from AAS, but you could use something like GHRP6 to increase your appetite?

Saying that you'll get used to 3500 in time and upping to 3750 then 4000 shouldn't be that much of an issue. Does seen like an awful lot of food for your size/weight.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I just did a tbol cycle and was always hungry. Seriously eating a meal was like throwing down an alley way. Not even close to the side

What happened to you other thread. Did it get deleted?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

there are plenty of tricks to get cals in rather than peps..

firstly just stick evoo in all your shakes


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

MutantX said:


> there are plenty of tricks to get cals in rather than peps..
> 
> firstly just stick evoo in all your shakes


Tablespoons of EVOO straight into my mouth crew ****


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> Thought about using peptides? I can understand staying away from AAS, but you could use something like GHRP6 to increase your appetite?
> 
> Saying that you'll get used to 3500 in time and upping to 3750 then 4000 shouldn't be that much of an issue. Does seen like an awful lot of food for your size/weight.


I haven't mate but I will read into it. I don't know to much about them tbh!

Yeah I'm going to start around 3000 and work up. Should be do-able if I keep track. Got the myfitnesspal app on my iPhone now!



simonthepieman said:


> I just did a tbol cycle and was always hungry. Seriously eating a meal was like throwing down an alley way. Not even close to the side
> 
> What happened to you other thread. Did it get deleted?


Didn't realise you ran a cycle!

It died with my motivation. Deleted it and started a new one - fresh start



lxm said:


> Tablespoons of EVOO straight into my mouth crew ****


x2


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Peptides are expensive and at your level a waste of time imo.

Eat lots of food, lift stuff up, rest, repeat. It's as easy as that to begin with mate. No need for any assistance or complicated routines at this stage imo


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Peptides are expensive and at your level a waste of time imo.
> 
> Eat lots of food, lift stuff up, rest, repeat. It's as easy as that to begin with mate. No need for any assistance or complicated routines at this stage imo


Yeah no point complicating things! What do you think in regards to the routine mate? The push/pull or upper/lower?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Mate do you really need 4000 calories a day at your weight? Seems like a lot?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> Mate do you really need 4000 calories a day at your weight? Seems like a lot?


Just an ambitious target mate. I shouldn't have posted that cause there's no way I am going to be able to hit that everyday lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Yeah no point complicating things! What do you think in regards to the routine mate? The push/pull or upper/lower?


Push/Pull/Legs is a good routine mate so I'd do that personally. I'd start with building strength on the main compound lifts by doing 5x5 style training then add a bit of isolation stuff in with slightly higher reps (8-12) afterwards.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Just an ambitious target mate. I shouldn't have posted that cause there's no way I am going to be able to hit that everyday lol.


500ml whole milk

100g oats

3 scoops whey

50g peanut butter

banana

Blender

1000+ cals easy!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Any training happened yet?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Any training happened yet?


Aaa it's the L Man...



SkinnyJ said:


> Mate do you really need 4000 calories a day at your weight? Seems like a lot?


i am similar to weight to his and about 3800 calories do me good.. haven't noticed any weight change when I was on 3000.. need at least 3500 cals


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

@The L Man, got a bit of a challenge for you. You need to keep ahead of me in both bodyweight and lifts till next March when I finish my bulking run. Up for it?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> @The L Man, got a bit of a challenge for you. You need to keep ahead of me in both bodyweight and lifts till next March when I finish my bulking run. Up for it?


You should do a joint competitive journal!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

bigtommay said:


> You should do a joint competitive journal!


He can come in on the 20 week bulk comp starting November :thumb: Even more people involved


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

cgospodinov said:


> Aaa it's the L Man...
> 
> i am similar to weight to his and about 3800 calories do me good.. haven't noticed any weight change when I was on 3000.. need at least 3500 cals


Going to the gym today lol. Very self conscious atm so kinda nervous for some reason!



B4PJS said:


> @The L Man, got a bit of a challenge for you. You need to keep ahead of me in both bodyweight and lifts till next March when I finish my bulking run. Up for it?


Yeah I'm up for it! What's the Nonmember bulk thing you mentioned?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Bought myself a proper blender today so making shakes should be alot easier!

Got another comment from someone today saying I've lost weight. That's 3 in the space of a month feelsbadman.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Going to the gym today lol. Very self conscious atm so kinda nervous for some reason!
> 
> Yeah I'm up for it! What's the Nonmember bulk thing you mentioned?


The November bulk is another group challenge like the 10 week competition. I think @JANIKvonD is organising it again. Basically everyone getting together for the winter bulk 

I am currently 62kg, 13ish% bf, Bench 60kgx5, Squat 90kgx5, Deadlift 125kgx5  Warning, I am on dbol and test, so maybe cheating a little bit :whistling:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> The November bulk is another group challenge like the 10 week competition. I think @JANIKvonD is organising it again. Basically everyone getting together for the winter bulk
> 
> I am currently 62kg, 13ish% bf, Bench 60kgx5, Squat 90kgx5, Deadlift 125kgx5  Warning, I am on dbol and test, so maybe cheating a little bit :whistling:


Hmmm you might have a slight advantage there :whistling:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm concerned about the recent comments from people saying a look skinnier  does anyone know if weed promotes weight loss at all? I'm doing some research now and it says it speeds your metabolism up etc.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Hmmm you might have a slight advantage there :whistling:


Guaranteed by march you will be on something 



The L Man said:


> I'm concerned about the recent comments from people saying a look skinnier  does anyone know if weed promotes weight loss at all? I'm doing some research now and it says it speeds your metabolism up etc.


It sure aint good for ya mate. I would advise against smoking too much, just on the weekends if possible, have seen where it can lead some people and it is not good.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Guaranteed by march you will be on something
> 
> It sure aint good for ya mate. I would advise against smoking too much, just on the weekends if possible, have seen where it can lead some people and it is not good.


Yeah I know man I'm keeping tabs on it  I only do it on evenings. Helps relax and boosts my appetite. Should probably stick to weekends like you said though.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Yeah I know man I'm keeping tabs on it  I only do it on evenings. Helps relax and boosts my appetite. Should probably stick to weekends like you said though.


 

I found that after a while, even a joint on a weekend would mess up my head till about Tuesday and it started ****ing with my work. Had to give it up. Will still partake in the occasional j now and again, but nothing regular.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> I found that after a while, even a joint on a weekend would mess up my head till about Tuesday and it started ****ing with my work. Had to give it up. Will still partake in the occasional j now and again, but nothing regular.


Hmm I'll cut down I think.

I have kicked alcohol which is a big one for me. I'm not an alcoholic, but I would regularly go out dirnking heavy every Friday and Saturday with my mates - I would barely eat and it is so expensive. Really looking forward to seeing what kind of progress I can make now that I've cut out binge drinking.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Hmm I'll cut down I think.
> 
> I have kicked alcohol which is a big one for me. I'm not an alcoholic, but I would regularly go out dirnking heavy every Friday and Saturday with my mates - I would barely eat and it is so expensive. Really looking forward to seeing what kind of progress I can make now that I've cut out binge drinking.


That's a good direction you are going in. Now all you need to do is get back in the gym 

I am just doing a fairly basic PPL routine. Squats Monday, Bench Wednesday and Deadlifts Saturday, plus other random assistance exercises depending on how much time I have. I do all the main lifts 3x5 at working weight, with 2 or 3 warm-up sets beforehand. Making some good gains keeping it nice and simple


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Subbed for this, you sound like a genuine guy who I can relate to...would be good to see how you progress


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Is Tuesday now, did you join the gym on Monday as stated in the OP  ??


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

The amount of "skinny" people in this thread makes me feel great. I thought I was the only stick around haha


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Well first session back in the gym for over a month. Went in light just to get used to it

Deadlifts 100kg 5 5 5

Pendlay rows 45kg 5 5 5

Bb rows 25kg 8 8 6

Chins 4 4 4 (lol pathetic)

Felt pretty self conscious but just got on with it.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Been avoiding the scales out of fear. Just weighed myself at a pathetic 61kg. My heart sank lol. That's a loss of like 5kg. Can see why people have been commenting about me looking skinnier!! 

Major food prep tonight. Enough is enough!!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Get that diet sorted mate and you'll grow like a weed.


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Diet is harder than actual training for me!


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

hongman said:


> Diet is harder than actual training for me!


^^

And good session and weights the L Man! A bit too few exercises in my opinion but then again I'm only a newbie.. if it works for you!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

cgospodinov said:


> ^^
> 
> And good session and weights the L Man! A bit too few exercises in my opinion but then again I'm only a newbie.. if it works for you!


I actually think he got it spot on there. No need to go overboard on it. I literally only did squats last night but went balls to the wall and got a new PB.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. Not sure about the routine yet but I just thought it would be best to ease in simple. Is there enough volume though?

Acutally sore from that light session yesterday lol!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Thanks guys. Not sure about the routine yet but I just thought it would be best to ease in simple. Is there enough volume though?
> 
> Acutally sore from that light session yesterday lol!


If you at least did a couple of warmup sets before your working sets then should be g2g mate. Keep it nice and simple and add in a bit more over time if you feel the need for it


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> If you at least did a couple of warmup sets before your working sets then should be g2g mate. Keep it nice and simple and add in a bit more over time if you feel the need for it


Yeah always do a gradual warm up, To be fair the big lifts are knackering. I'm looking to get them all back up again.

How's your bulk going mate? What have you eaten today? I managed 3 large eggs and two slices of wholemeal toast this morning and ate the lot. It's a step in the right direction because my appetite in the morning is usually shocking!


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

How long is your workout taking you?

Normally after an hour or so I'm pretty much ready to give in.

I always start with the biggest compound movement as the first exercise as I'm fresh, and then finish off the muscle group(s) with other stuff.

I do 4 x 6-8 for most stuff.

If I fail before 6 on the 4th set I drop some weight and carry on til failure. If I hit 8 on the 4th set, I'll carry on til failure.

For me if I am not physically having to grunt to lift, I'm not working hard enough!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Yeah always do a gradual warm up, To be fair the big lifts are knackering. I'm looking to get them all back up again.
> 
> How's your bulk going mate? What have you eaten today? I managed 3 large eggs and two slices of wholemeal toast this morning and ate the lot. It's a step in the right direction because my appetite in the morning is usually shocking!


Just my usual morning of Muesli with a scoop of Matrix Breakfast mixed in  About to go out and get my 2 packs of sarnies for this afternoon, then will have to have 2 shakes instead of 1 after that as forgot my daily packet of PureBeef. Will also get a couple of pints of milk down me before I leave work then home for dinner followed by some more milk and maybe a shake. Will probably do my bench night tonight as well due to the wife having a driving lesson this evening. I want to push 65kg this evening from last weeks 60kg...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

hongman said:


> How long is your workout taking you?
> 
> Normally after an hour or so I'm pretty much ready to give in.
> 
> ...


About 45 minutes mate. The routine doesn't look like much, but it take a lot out of me when the weights start getting heavy!

Short term goals is to get my lifts all back to my previous best.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Hungry today which makes a change. I find if I have a decent breakfast it makes me hungrier during the day. What I've eaten so far:

3 large eggs scrambled with two slices of wholemeal toast

Yoghurt

Jam doughnut (lol...somones birthday in work)

Home made spaghetti bolognese with cheese

3 scoops vanilla ice cream

1 pint full fat milk

1 chicken breast with half packet of rice

Not all healthy I know...but it's food and I need any kind of weight gain at the moment!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

As a follow up from that last post. 5 minutes after drinking that full fat milk and I feel sick already. Just waiting for the inevitable stomach cramps to arrive. Ffs!

edit:

seems to have settled. Get in!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I spoke to soon. Goodbye sweet stomach.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> As a follow up from that last post. 5 minutes after drinking that full fat milk and I feel sick already. Just waiting for the inevitable stomach cramps to arrive. Ffs!
> 
> edit:
> 
> seems to have settled. Get in!


Lookin good bro!

After just one session back as well? What were you like before some time off?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Lookin good bro!
> 
> After just one session back as well? What were you like before some time off?


Thanks mate but it's just good lighting.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MessyFunk said:


> If its in your line of sight.. eat it!
> 
> Good luck bulking mate, weight gaining journals are always the best to read


Thanks mate!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Hows training been going mate?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Hows training been going mate?


My first session back was on Tuesday mate did a light Pull session. Still feeling sore from it (wtf!). Back again today for a push session. This week is more easing myself back in. I'm a lot weaker than I was but I reckon I can get back to where I was if I put the work in.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> My first session back was on Tuesday mate did a light Pull session. Still feeling sore from it (wtf!). Back again today for a push session. This week is more easing myself back in. I'm a lot weaker than I was but I reckon I can get back to where I was if I put the work in.


Thsts because youve been out of the game for a while lol.

You decide on PPL 3x per week then?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

The L Man said:


> As a follow up from that last post. 5 minutes after drinking that full fat milk and I feel sick already. Just waiting for the inevitable stomach cramps to arrive. Ffs!
> 
> edit:
> 
> seems to have settled. Get in!


Wow man, looking good in the gif!

I get the same thing with milk!? It doesn't agree with my stomach, it'll make me feel sick for hours after drinking it :confused1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Lman never takes my advice


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Thsts because youve been out of the game for a while lol.
> 
> You decide on PPL 3x per week then?


Just for the moment otherwise I would have never made my mind up and got back in the gym! I want a different routine though for a change. Might tweak a U/L one. As long as I see results I'm not fussed!



SkinnyJ said:


> Wow man, looking good in the gif!
> 
> I get the same thing with milk!? It doesn't agree with my stomach, it'll make me feel sick for hours after drinking it :confused1:


Annoying isn't it. Such an easy source of calories as well 



simonthepieman said:


> Lman never takes my advice


That's not true. I'm only doing that PPL to get back in the gym. I take it you still recommend the U/L split? Only thing that threw me was the Lower 2 day. Load of lifts I have no idea how to do lol...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

You know in the space of like 1.5 months, I have lost around a stone and half. So depressed about it. How can weight drop off of me at such a high rate? Starting to wonder if there is some kind of issue like thyroid or something!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

What has your usual days food been in the last month?

Surely you must get the munchies and eat everything in sight now you're a stoner? :confused1:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> What has your usual days food been in the last month?
> 
> Surely you must get the munchies and eat everything in sight now you're a stoner? :confused1:


Not great but not enough to lose that kind of weight surely.

Lol not a full time stoner, but yes, my appetite improves after a smoke!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> You know in the space of like 1.5 months, I have lost around a stone and half. So depressed about it. How can weight drop off of me at such a high rate? Starting to wonder if there is some kind of issue like thyroid or something!


Doubt it mate. You came off gear pretty much stopped training and eating, probably lost a lot of water and all your gains as well through the above plus went on a holiday where you probably got wrecked most days and never touched much food as a result. Quite simple really and very possible.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Just for the moment otherwise I would have never made my mind up and got back in the gym! I want a different routine though for a change. Might tweak a U/L one. As long as I see results I'm not fussed!
> 
> Annoying isn't it. Such an easy source of calories as well
> 
> That's not true. I'm only doing that PPL to get back in the gym. I take it you still recommend the U/L split? Only thing that threw me was the Lower 2 day. Load of lifts I have no idea how to do lol...


For you. Yes. I'm going on to PPL myself. So I'm not against it.

A good compromise is do press ups in between sets on back day and chins (even if its just one or two) In between sets on push day


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

What you need to realise LMan is there are thousands of routes in this game and everyone will give you different directions.

Pick 1 and stick to it until the results stop and then re analyse.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Thanks mate but it's just good lighting.


Lol. Bless


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Well this is lively aint it


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Well this is lively aint it


Bro I'm weak as a woodlice now wanna start posting when I hit better numbers


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Bro I'm weak as a woodlice now wanna start posting when I hit better numbers


dw about the numbers, just write them down and then go back to it every week/few weeks and enjoy the improvement 

btw.. heres mine if u wanna have a look since we r doing similar weights and sh*t :tongue: Only started yesterday and was meant to be off gym for a week but me and my gym buddy cant wait haha.. probably gonna have that week off a week before college haha.. anyway here it is if u r interest: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/237382-christians-journal.html


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Bro I'm weak as a woodlice now wanna start posting when I hit better numbers


Stop your f*ckry and update you sh*t man im tired of your excuses lol!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Post your numbers as you go along. Otherwise you won't know how good you are in September


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Numbers or no point in a journal or people helping


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

-In, we're all gonna make it brah



The L Man said:


> Bro I'm weak as a woodlice now wanna start posting when I hit better numbers


140 posts and only one workout update? Get the numbers up L Man!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Get on the gear mate

1. Youll grow muscles

2. Your willy will work better

3. You will want to work your willy.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Still lifting??!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The most accurately named log in UKM history


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Any lifting occurring at all. Lol


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

robc1985 said:


> Any lifting occurring at all. Lol


probably like my mate.. in bed whole day lifting food from the floor LOL

anyway, @The L Man can i haz the ppl reading this journal to read mine


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

@The L Man how come the change in routine mate?

We could of been U/L buddies


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> @The L Man how come the change in routine mate?
> 
> We could of been U/L buddies


L-man rules

1) ask advice from me

2) do opposite


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

robdobbie said:


>


I've lost 2 stone in 4/5 months. I haven't been to the gym in 2 and can't eat properly because of anxiety. Sob story? I call it temporary malfunction that will hopefully change sooner rather than later.

Actually that skeleton looks like me at work lol.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> L-man rules
> 
> 1) ask advice from me
> 
> 2) do opposite


hahahahaha



The L Man said:


> I've lost 2 stone in 4/5 months. I haven't been to the gym in 2 and can't eat properly because of anxiety. Sob story? I call it temporary malfunction that will hopefully change sooner rather than later.


I won't pretend to understand where you're coming from with the anxiety, the only time I'm not hungry is when I'm eating, in fact, sometimes when I've finished eating I'm still hungry.

You should probably invest in a mass gainer if you can't eat, I'm using the one from Matrix Nutrition, £31 for 4kg, 40% protein and plenty of carbs, only 2g from sugar.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> I won't pretend to understand where you're coming from with the anxiety, the only time I'm not hungry is when I'm eating, in fact, sometimes when I've finished eating I'm still hungry.
> 
> You should probably invest in a mass gainer if you can't eat, I'm using the one from Matrix Nutrition, £31 for 4kg, 40% protein and plenty of carbs, only 2g from sugar.


Sucks man. Even when I'm hungry and can't eat properly oh well. Yeah I got the right stuff to make shakes, but I prefer eating solids. Will look into that matrix one.

Hope the cycle goes well mate!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

still smoking da weed bro?

download some self help books/audio tapes for your anxiety.

The Linden Method cured me i couldnt even go out my room.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

If you suffer from anxiety. Drop the weed on the head. It's a viscous cycle


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> If you suffer from anxiety. Drop the weed on the head. It's a viscous cycle


he wont.

Its one of those where only he can help himself but hes not ready.

take responsibility L Man!


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

go and see your gp

probably too busy out clubbing :whistling:

seriously though mate if you've lost 2 stone in 4 odd months down to anxiety and you seem to have a few other issues (not having a go) maybe time to go see the doc


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> he wont.
> 
> Its one of those where only he can help himself but hes not ready.
> 
> take responsibility L Man!


everyone i know who smokes weed eats loads tbh


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ohno said:


> everyone i know who smokes weed eats loads tbh


swings and roundabouts.

i have to mates who do ones a skinny rake now other is fat&#8230; lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Sucks man. Even when I'm hungry and can't eat properly oh well. Yeah I got the right stuff to make shakes, but I prefer eating solids. Will look into that matrix one.
> 
> Hope the cycle goes well mate!


Sounds pretty sh!t, but we've all got our issues, just need to overcome it by forcing the food down, just imagine every mouthful bringing you closer to that aesthetic zzzz-like physic you've always wanted (no ****) and definitely need to stop da ganja imo, but each to their own.

Cheers mate up 2kg in only a week, no gain to waist, so far so good


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Sounds pretty sh!t, but we've all got our issues, just need to overcome it by forcing the food down, just imagine every mouthful bringing you closer to that aesthetic zzzz-like physic you've always wanted (no ****) and definitely need to stop da ganja imo, but each to their own.
> 
> Cheers mate up 2kg in only a week, no gain to waist, so far so good


Haha true! I'd be happy with any half decent physique! hmm do you think weed prevents gains mate?

Good stuff. More to come :thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

The L Man said:


> Haha true! I'd be happy with any half decent physique! hmm do you think weed prevents gains mate?
> 
> Good stuff. More to come :thumb:


if it does, imagine how awesome i could look without having smoked it ED for 6 years lol


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> swings and roundabouts.
> 
> i have to mates who do ones a skinny rake now other is fat&#8230; lol


L-man just worries about everything, too much

it's just gonna get worse and worse too, especially if you're losing tons of weight down to not eating

should'nt be so stressed/anxious at such a young age

definently sounds like a mental health issue, probably a mild one that could be easily resolved with a bit of psychological help, maybe short term cbt to help the l-man relax, mild anti anxiety meds short term which unlike the weed is none addictive

probably could be nipped in the bud if he went to his Gp but it does seem like the l-man just has his own ideas about things, i suppose that's fine, we all know ourselves and what we think is best, a couple of years down the line of constant anxiety, stress, worry, not eating, then maybe depression and paranoia due to the weed and just not dealing with the other problems all of a sudden the choice isn't in his hands anymore and it's gonna be a lot harder to get better from


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> if it does, imagine how awesome i could look without having smoked it ED for 6 years lol


Well it doesn't look like it's done you any harm haha (no ****) ED for 6 years? hardcore


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

The L Man said:


> Well it doesn't look like it's done you any harm haha (no ****) ED for 6 years? hardcore


nothing major, just a spliff before bed, and on the weekends I might have a day session.

I dont drink much anymore so its a brilliant alternative lol.

get some serious food down


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Haha true! I'd be happy with any half decent physique! hmm do you think weed prevents gains mate?
> 
> Good stuff. More to come :thumb:


Can't give a definite answer tbh, everyone I personally know that smokes it has a sh!t physic, my friend that used to be a regular gym rat started smoking it when he got a new gf that was into it, he got lazy and demotivated so started missing sessions and now hasn't been in months, take from that what you will...

Were you regularly smoking weed when you were at your heaviest? You got up to something like 72kg iirc?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

ohno said:


> L-man just worries about everything, too much
> 
> it's just gonna get worse and worse too, especially if you're losing tons of weight down to not eating
> 
> ...


True...I've had it for years mate. Some days it's bearable but other days it's horrendous. I went to the docs about it. She gave me some meds called citalopram - but after some research and discussion on here I decided not to take them as the side effects sound too drastic. I smoke weed in the evening - straight after I can eat like crazy without the anxiety which is great.

I am considering physiological help as I don't know what else to do. My Mum keep urging me to go. I don't like telling people my problems, I am pessimistic and convinced that it won't work. Worth a shot though I guess.

Anyway no more crying. Makes me look like I was a sympathy vote lol.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Can't give a definite answer tbh, everyone I personally know that smokes it has a sh!t physic, my friend that used to be a regular gym rat started smoking it when he got a new gf that was into it, he got lazy and demotivated so started missing sessions and now hasn't been in months, take from that what you will...
> 
> Were you regularly smoking weed when you were at your heaviest? You got up to something like 72kg iirc?


Ah I see. Well if I'm honest I only use it to help calm me down but I am going OTT with it on a recreational level so need to calm down before I become that stoner kid.

Yeah I went from 60kg to about 70ish kg (just over). Now back at 60. Scared to weigh myself but I've lost everything...and no I've only been smoking weed for a couple months.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

sounds like you might have a small amount of actual anxiety mate

the weed wont be helping like lol

I am absolutely fine on it, fine on tren, fine on clomid - think its just dependeant on the person - ive got a good life so nothing to be scared about


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

The L Man said:


> True...I've had it for years mate. Some days it's bearable but other days it's horrendous. I went to the docs about it. She gave me some meds called citalopram - but after some research and discussion on here I decided not to take them as the side effects sound too drastic. I smoke weed in the evening - straight after I can eat like crazy without the anxiety which is great.
> 
> I am considering physiological help as I don't know what else to do. My Mum keep urging me to go. I don't like telling people my problems, I am pessimistic and convinced that it won't work. Worth a shot though I guess.
> 
> Anyway no more crying. Makes me look like I was a sympathy vote lol.


its a case of reprogramming how you think of stuff. do not except drugs and get some CBT. Its something that will always be with you your entire life. you will laugh when it tries to rear its head and you shut it out


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> nothing major, just a spliff before bed, and on the weekends I might have a day session.
> 
> I dont drink much anymore so its a brilliant alternative lol.
> 
> get some serious food down


Yeah that's what I do mate  helps me eat and relax after work.

I've built up a tolerance now, but before that I made the mistake of smoking before work. Greened out on the bus and had to call in telling them I'd be late. Never again.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

The L Man said:


> Yeah that's what I do mate  helps me eat and relax after work.
> 
> I've built up a tolerance now, but before that I made the mistake of smoking before work. Greened out on the bus and had to call in telling them I'd be late. Never again.


i have two rules

no smoke when have work

no smoke before gym


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> i have two rules
> 
> no smoke when have work
> 
> no smoke before gym


I will follow the same rules lol!


----------



## Sharpelifter (Sep 3, 2013)

Good luck mate. Love that subject title lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

The L Man said:


> I will follow the same rules lol!


dont smoke and try jab either, ive had some nervous moments trying to jab stoned lol


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

The L Man said:


> True...I've had it for years mate. Some days it's bearable but other days it's horrendous. I went to the docs about it. She gave me some meds called citalopram - but after some research and discussion on here I decided not to take them as the side effects sound too drastic. I smoke weed in the evening - straight after I can eat like crazy without the anxiety which is great.
> 
> I am considering physiological help as I don't know what else to do. My Mum keep urging me to go. I don't like telling people my problems, I am pessimistic and convinced that it won't work. Worth a shot though I guess.
> 
> Anyway no more crying. Makes me look like I was a sympathy vote lol.


yeah i tried citalopram once, could'nt get passed the initial side effects, tried 3-4 times to do it but couldn't get past the first 4 odd days, mouth was dry, appetite non existant, nausea, insomnia, the lot, the doc kept saying it takes a couple of weeks to kick in then the sides will be gone and i will just be proper relaxed and chilled, researched it online like you did and it seems like it's the same story for everyone, people who can get through the first few days of it seem to be golden after that and say everything's great, could'nt hurt to take it for a few days and see if you can get over that initial period?

as for the cbt (cognitive behavioral therapy) it's not like talking therapy or anything, you don't have to go there and tell them about your life story, you don't really get to do that much talking at all tbh, my doc refered me when i dropped the citalopram out, this woman basically sat me down and taught me these techniques about controlling your thoughts, mindfullness, how to relax, not focus on the negative stuff etc, i only went for a few sessions but the stuff she said made total sense and helped me a lot, you don't have to talk too much like i said it's mostly about listening to their methods, taking it on board then going away and putting them into practice, as @Sambuca said it's a vicious circle your in at the moment and tbh mate you're gonna struggle to break it by yourself, listen you mum, they usually know best :laugh: and go see the doc


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Ah I see. Well if I'm honest I only use it to help calm me down but I am going OTT with it on a recreational level so need to calm down before I become that stoner kid.
> 
> Yeah I went from 60kg to about 70ish kg (just over). Now back at 60. Scared to weigh myself but I've lost everything...and no I've only been smoking weed for a couple months.


If I was in your position, I'd knock it on the head at least during the week, do stronglifts 5x5 for 12 weeks (easy to stick to, 3x a week as I know you prefer that, gradual progression, etc.), sort an easy to follow diet of about 2400-2500kcals of 130g protein, 330g carbs, 65g fat and get back into the routine of going to the gym, prepping meals, then go from SL into a test cycle.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> If I was in your position, I'd knock it on the head at least during the week, do stronglifts 5x5 for 12 weeks (easy to stick to, 3x a week as I know you prefer that, gradual progression, etc.), sort an easy to follow diet of about 2400-2500kcals of 130g protein, 330g carbs, 65g fat and get back into the routine of going to the gym, prepping meals, then go from SL into a test cycle.


You know what that's a good idea mate. This is what I'm gonna do. Back to basics - I need to get back to a regular routine then I'm good to go.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yay


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> You know what that's a good idea mate. This is what I'm gonna do. Back to basics - I need to get back to a regular routine then I'm good to go.


Good to hear! Muscle memory should help you out here so don't start at the bar weight, id go with something like bench 40kg, dead 80kg, Squat 60kg


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Why isn't there an update with your first SLs session?! Monday Lman, that's when you need to be starting, get it done.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Come on L man i was your weight a couple of years ago. get on this!

im coming down to london end of october ill happily come train with you =-]


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm sure we can help you


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

i've lost more weight... This is a dark time. Due to get a blood test soon

sorry guys feel like such a tw4t at the moment


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

The L Man said:


> i've lost more weight... This is a dark time. Due to get a blood test soon
> 
> sorry guys feel like such a tw4t at the moment


Ditch the weed man. It's horrible ****. What you weighing now?


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

The L Man said:


> i've lost more weight... This is a dark time. Due to get a blood test soon
> 
> sorry guys feel like such a tw4t at the moment


get in the gym, it will start making you feel better


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> i've lost more weight... This is a dark time. Due to get a blood test soon
> 
> sorry guys feel like such a tw4t at the moment


Weight lifting increases testosterone, get in the gym! Wear a baggy hoody and joggers if you're worried about people thinking you've lost size.

(we're all gunna make it brah)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Break the cycle.

Don't wait for energy, appetite, growth to happen.

MAKE IT HAPPEN.

You are the god of your universe


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

come on L Man do this ****! smash it! rawr get some noodle chicken broth in ya too


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I want a workout update here in the morning!!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Lman, are you going to make it brah?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Son, I am dissapoint


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lift!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

This thread takes up valuable space in my subscriptions list.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sort it the **** out, stop smoking weed, lift ****


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

next week I promise


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeeeeeee buddy!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm going to buy some new pants I'm so excited


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> next week I promise


You fuxked with my emotions L man, I was looking to forward to seeing an update.

son, i am dissapoint


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> You fuxked with my emotions L man, I was looking to forward to seeing an update.
> 
> son, i am dissapoint


i went mate! just weak as a ****in frog easing back in lol. I will start recording sessions once i get to a respectable number


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> i went mate! just weak as a ****in frog easing back in lol. I will start recording sessions once i get to a respectable number


Awesome mate! What routine you following? You getting the kcals in okay?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I will start recording sessions once i get to a respectable number


F*ck that. 1kg is a respectable number. Who gives a sh!t about how much you can lift. Leave your ego at the door and start recording now. If you can't then just record your exercises and tell us how they went - felt heavy/light, good form/poor form, decent connection/poor connection, etc, etc. There's no rule saying that you must put your numbers up.

And maybe something positive will come of it? Maybe writing it down will give you more motivation to make a start, stick to it and turn into the beast that we all know is deep down inside of you, just waiting to get out, tear sh!t up and shag all the females it can lay it's hand on.

So f*cking get on with it!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Awesome mate! What routine you following? You getting the kcals in okay?


Just starting strength mate. As you said it's simple and a good way to get back into things. Will look to change into a different routine (upper/lower) after a few months maybe. Eating is still sh1t though but getting there. Got myself the myfitnesspal app so going to start putting some screenshots on here


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> F*ck that. 1kg is a respectable number. Who gives a sh!t about how much you can lift. Leave your ego at the door and start recording now. If you can't then just record your exercises and tell us how they went - felt heavy/light, good form/poor form, decent connection/poor connection, etc, etc. There's no rule saying that you must put your numbers up.
> 
> And maybe something positive will come of it? Maybe writing it down will give you more motivation to make a start, stick to it and turn into the beast that we all know is deep down inside of you, just waiting to get out, tear sh!t up and shag all the females it can lay it's hand on.
> 
> So f*cking get on with it!!


Hmm good point mate. I will start updating this thread more often now. Cheers guys!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice one.

Seriously. Keeping a regular journal is motivation in itself. Once you start logging things it becomes as much a part of your routine as the lifting itself.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> View attachment 140711


p1ss poor troll thread if that was the case, lol!



The Cheese said:


> Nice one.
> 
> Seriously. Keeping a regular journal is motivation in itself. Once you start logging things it becomes as much a part of your routine as the lifting itself.


My best times in the gym was when I was running a journal on here, so it would be nice to get back to it


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

The L Man said:


> p1ss poor troll thread if that was the case, lol!


It amused me that your journal called 'I don't even lift' consisted of people asking if you'd started lifting and you saying you'll start next week over and over again :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> It amused me that your journal called 'I don't even lift' consisted of people asking if you'd started lifting and you saying you'll start next week over and over again :lol:


Lmao I know mate...embarrassing really!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

The L Man said:


> Hmm good point mate. I will start updating this thread more often now. Cheers guys!


No-one's going to mock the weights you're lifting. Just get in there, get committed and enjoy the gains. If you allow yourself to wait until you are lifting "respectable" weights you'll never get your journal going as your ego will always tell you you're not quite good enough yet.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Owt happening.........


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Do it!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

How's things @The L Man ? Go to the gym much over xmas?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

15 pages and 224 posts later, we have concluded that the @The L Man doesnt even lift...


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Carbon-12 said:


> 15 pages and 224 posts later, we have concluded that the @The L Man doesnt even lift...


Aren't you like 11 stone?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Aren't you like 11 stone?


Actually a little bit less than that now due to cutting, back on bulk in a week though


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Does the L in L-man stand for lazy cvnt?

I expect to see a video of you squattin 200kg then raging because someone did somethin abit annoying an chucking 20kg plates at them.

But get recording an get to the gym!

If i had a computer id have a journal on here and id fully expect to improve twice as much because of the replies

Either that or wannk over people sayin how good im doin.....

Or more than likely just post to myself :crying:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Carbon-12 said:


> Actually a little bit less than that now due to cutting, back on bulk in a week though


Cutting at 11stone! That's a birth weight isn't it


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Carbon-12 said:


> Actually a little bit less than that now due to cutting, back on bulk in a week though


Unless you're 5'0, I don't think you should be cutting, but good luck anyway.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Put on 24kg in just under an year and body fat was a bit higher than I wanted it, so decided I would give keto a go, also to see how I respond and so i know what to do for presummer! All went very good, will start bulking from next week!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Carbon-12 said:


> Put on 24kg in just under an year and body fat was a bit higher than I wanted it, so decided I would give keto a go, also to see how I respond and so i know what to do for presummer! All went very good, will start bulking from next week!


**** doing keto natty. Well done on the gains young sir.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

sarcasm? at the end of the day, it's all about trial and and error and it's nowhere near an error to me so far as it's going very well!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Carbon-12 said:


> sarcasm? at the end of the day, it's all about trial and and error and it's nowhere near an error to me so far as it's going very well!


No sarcasm at all, 24kg is good going.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Is this the only progress journal that OP posts less than most of the other members?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Let's make this the official OT thread. Does anyone have any holidays planned? Nice suggestions for a romantic 2 weeks


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Let's make this the official OT thread. Does anyone have any holidays planned? Nice suggestions for a romantic 2 weeks


I'm going away with the lads to Malia in July for a week, come along and bring your new wife


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Carbon-12 said:


> Actually a little bit less than that now due to cutting, back on bulk in a week though


Everyone on this site obviously started from 17stone ripped and are now 21 stone. Ignore the nay Sayers mate. You've done well to put on 24kg, a mini cut then carry on bulking would be a good thing to do if you think the bulks slightly out of hand at the mo.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I'm going away with the lads to Malia in July for a week, come along and bring your new wife


After two stag dos. Including mine. A week in Puerto Rico then a honey moon I'll be holidayed out


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Am I gonna make it? really trying to eat more consitantly now but I'm open for criticism. Sorry it's all over the place:



















@IGotTekkers


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

4700 calories? Not a bit too much for u mate?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Carbon-12 said:


> 4700 calories? Not a bit too much for u mate?


i don't know mate..i welcome any weight gain at the moment lol. To be honest it's only that high because of the 2 shakes I had. Feels like I need more solid food maybe!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

That is a lot of calories, 100g of peanut butter in one go would make me sick lol.

Hope you stick to your goals this time mate.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

The L Man said:


> i don't know mate..i welcome any weight gain at the moment lol. To be honest it's only that high because of the 2 shakes I had. Feels like I need more solid food maybe!


4000cals a day should be completely fine, in the beginning i was gaining about a kg every week and was on 4000cals...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> That is a lot of calories, 100g of peanut butter in one go would make me sick lol.
> 
> Hope you stick to your goals this time mate.





Carbon-12 said:


> 4000cals a day should be completely fine, in the beginning i was gaining about a kg every week and was on 4000cals...


Cheers guys! I've been seriously off point for months and I've been eating like a 2 year old. I've been increasing for a while and now feeling more comfortable with more food. Hitting 4k is pretty easy tbh...


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Cheers guys! I've been seriously off point for months and I've been eating like a 2 year old. I've been increasing for a while and now feeling more comfortable with more food. Hitting 4k is pretty easy tbh...


fair enough then mate. with 4700cals and 200g fat a day for someone with that status, you would be rolling down the street in no time :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Am I gonna make it? really trying to eat more consitantly now but I'm open for criticism. Sorry it's all over the place:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See what your problem is here man is thats a whole lot of headach^. **** if i had to log and track that i would give up after a week. Eating is fun man dont make it a chore!

Right so you wanna hit 4600 cals per day yeah? Lets make it 4800 to be safe.

Eat 4 meals per day with 1000 calories per meal. Now this is EASY!! 8AM, 1PM, 6PM, 10PM or something along those lines.

1000 cals is nothing. It is just

"5 eggs, 2 toast, half a tin of beans and a glass of milk".

"2 feasters burgers and a packet of crisps"

"Large chicken and bacon sarnie with a bottle of lucozade".

Etc etc.

So 4 meals per day 1000 cals each, then through the day drink 1 litre of gold top milk which has 800 cals. **** the macros, just get 200g protein and some friut and veg in somehow.

Oh, and lift!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/b5/b57a8f933a2aad17dbd294defffb1f601ae59c5c9075d70b5d2e817e44114cca.jpg


[img*] link [/img*] ( without the stars)


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Nice one.


No worries, no you post all the zyzz meme you want


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Nice one.


No worries, no you post all the zyzz meme you want


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

the scales are going up lol!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

L man what are your stats? Isnt that waaaaaay to much food for you? Im an ecto too and i have never eaten that much.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> L man what are your stats? Isnt that waaaaaay to much food for you? Im an ecto too and i have never eaten that much.


think he really wants to wait some weight quickly.. when i first started, i was 7.5 stone and was downing 4100cals a day lol.. cant do that now though :confused1:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Carbon-12 said:


> think he really wants to wait some weight quickly.. when i first started, i was 7.5 stone and was downing 4100cals a day lol.. cant do that now though :confused1:


7.5 stone?? How tall were/are you?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

L man is alive?!

I thought you got hit by a bus or somet!

You had some decent lifts at the start of this you actually managed get back into the gym since?!


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Yeah it is a lot lol but if it makes him happy seeing the scales going up quicker, why not.
> 
> Did you start lifting at home first or a gym mate?


Fair enough. And I just made myself a diet and started doing what I could at home (dips, push ups, core, rope skipping etc). I think I joined the gym after a month and a half/2 months of eating and training at home at which point I had put on about 8-10 kg and so wasn't that embarrassed by being skinny.

What's your stats btw mate?



robdobbie said:


> 7.5 stone?? How tall were/are you?


5'9 or 175cm, was just a few kgs of being anorexic according to the doctor.  All good now though, weighting in at 70kg, heaviest I've been was 73 but had a bit of fat around the belly so wanted to get rid of it. And lol Rob, you were the person that did my first proper diet :beer: :thumbup1:

But yeah, diet and training is spot on, it's just that I'm not that consistent with the diet at the moment (not hitting my 3600cals a day) but yeah, will be fully on in about a week or so (once I get money and order the chicken breast lol)!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Same here I'm worried about bowling in the gym at my current state lol. I started training at home but I've moved house now and the only thing I can do now is join a gym. I'm 9 stone now and my lifts are absolutely dreadful, I know there's gonna be heads turning. Horrible!


Get on alot of gear! Be the next zyzz


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Same here I'm worried about bowling in the gym at my current state lol. I started training at home but I've moved house now and the only thing I can do now is join a gym. I'm 9 stone now and my lifts are absolutely dreadful, I know there's gonna be heads turning. Horrible!


Fair play. And don't be mate, just get in, train and eat well (I know it's easily said that done, having a bit of down time myself for a first time since I've started, probably because I'm already bigger than my friends lmao). But yeah, thought you were some "dench" bloke since you seem to know a fair bit about dieting and AAS.

Sorry LMan for ruining the thread  Good luck with everything though.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Yeah it is a lot lol but if it makes him happy seeing the scales going up quicker, *why not. *
> 
> Did you start lifting at home first or a gym mate?


Because he will put on an unnecessary amount of fat.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Carbon-12 said:


> 5'9 or 175cm, was just a few kgs of being anorexic according to the doctor.  All good now though, weighting in at 70kg, heaviest I've been was 73 but had a bit of fat around the belly so wanted to get rid of it. And lol Rob, you were the person that did my first proper diet :beer: :thumbup1:
> 
> But yeah, diet and training is spot on, it's just that I'm not that consistent with the diet at the moment (not hitting my 3600cals a day) but yeah, will be fully on in about a week or so (once I get money and order the chicken breast lol)!


Did I? Haha, can't remember that, but glad I could help :thumbup1: 



Merkleman said:


> Nah mate I just read a lot and prefer knowing what I'm doing lol. Gonna be shìtty going to the gym and squatting about 50KG lmfao, if my lifts were decent I wouldn't give a fùck but they're not. The bar kills my shoulders as well, gonna look like a right buffoon.


Just take the velcro bit of the pussy pad and wrap it round the bar, it's what I used to do before I had traps. No one cares how much you're lifting btw, as long as you're doing it with good form, srs.

I'd rather see a newb benching 40kg with great form for reps, rather then benching 60kg x1 with terrible form, that's when you start looking like a [email protected]


----------

